# Research shows one-third of humans fear snakes



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 28, 2018)

*
*
*Phobia rooted in evolution, says Robert Alison
MONDAY, MAY 28, 2018



Robert Alison - File photo
*
In March 2018, a six-metre python was discovered inside the living-room wall of a Thailand house owned by Samchai Sabdang.

It was one of many recent incidents involving very large snakes. Such occurrences have prompted a re-examination of the phenomenon of ophidiophobia — snake phobia.

According to researcher Lynne Isbell, fully one-third of all humans are ophidiophobic. A recent Gallup poll concluded 56 per cent of North Americans have a fear of snakes.

_“What really strikes fear in the hearts of many (North Americans) are snakes,”_ the pollsters confirmed.

Reports of massive snakes permeate records dating far back into antiquity.

“There was the case of a 120-foot snake killed during the Punic Wars on the River Bagradas (in North Africa) by Roman General Marcus Regulus (260 BC) — its skin and jaw bones remained at a temple in Rome down to the Numantine War (138 BC)," wrote Roman historian Pliny the Elder.

The Roman emperor Claudius (AD 1st century) wrote that huge snakes sometimes consumed whole children.

Greek historian Megasthenes (280 BC) noted that snakes "grow so large as to be able to swallow stags and bulls whole."

Last June, a 700-pound snake was killed and photographed at Proctor, North Carolina; it was about 60 feet long. In December 2013, a 60-foot reticulated python was found in Mexico and in 2004, a 49-foot python, weighing 983 pounds, was captured in Indonesia, according to the Indonesian newspaper Republika.

But, modern big snakes do not measure up compared to the now-extinct Titanoboa that lived 60 million years ago. It weighed 2,500 pounds. Titanoboa fossils were discovered in Colombia in 2002.

Researchers do not agree on the psychology of ophidiophobia.

According to National Geographic News, fear of snakes is rooted in human evolution.

_“When human babies see pictures of snakes, there is a definite stress response … suggesting their fear is innate,”_ says researcher Stefanie Hoehl.

A 2008 report, published in the journal Cognition, concluded fear of snakes is inherited.

But, Helena Purkis at the University of Queensland argues that exposure to negative information about snakes, not genetic predisposition, generates snake phobia in children.

The jury is still out on this matter.



_Robert Alison has a PhD in biology and has authored many articles on wildlife. Reach him through [email protected]._


----------



## Scutellatus (May 28, 2018)

Journalism 101: Always check the facts!

"Last June, a 700-pound snake was killed and photographed at Proctor, North Carolina; it was about 60 feet long. In December 2013, a 60-foot reticulated python was found in Mexico and in 2004, a 49-foot python, weighing 983 pounds, was captured in Indonesia, according to the Indonesian newspaper Republika".

A 20 metre Reticulated Python, I'd love to see that.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 28, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Journalism 101: Always check the facts!
> 
> "Last June, a 700-pound snake was killed and photographed at Proctor, North Carolina; it was about 60 feet long. In December 2013, a 60-foot reticulated python was found in Mexico and in 2004, a 49-foot python, weighing 983 pounds, was captured in Indonesia, according to the Indonesian newspaper Republika".
> 
> A 20 metre Reticulated Python, I'd love to see that.


Actually I don't think you would,you could walk into it's mouth lol


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 21, 2018)

> _“When human babies see pictures of snakes, there is a definite stress response … suggesting their fear is innate,”_ says researcher Stefanie Hoehl.



Nup. IMHO, Fear conditioning conjures stress response. To develop a fear, learning is required. Most of the "first" learning about snakes, is of negative context.

Fear is divided into two types, biochemical and emotional. The biochemical response is universal, while the emotional response is individualized. If fear of snakes was biochemical, we all would have it, which doesn't account for the third of people who *aren't* afraid of snakes (as claimed by article) The fear is an emotional response geared by negative learning about snakes - Which ironically the negative learning, *is* passed down generationally. The 'fear of snakes' itself however is *not* innate / genetic.

'Fear' is a universal survival mechanism, 'fear of snakes' however, is not. Again, IMHO. In humans, the information we use to assess fear, is mostly via "communication" and "instruction" not from "personal experience" - Because most of the information we see and hear about snakes is from a negative perspective from the get go, humans have added snakes into their list of things to fear and protect themselves from.

Meanwhile, I just showed a snake to a 2 year old, an 8 year old and a 10 year old nieces and nephew the other day. The 8 and 10 year old lingered at the door until they felt safe, the 2 year old who hasn't been told anything by society yet, ran up to me, bear hugged the Coastal and thoroughly enjoyed patting and playing with "snakey". When the older two saw it was safe they then enjoyed the same experience.
[doublepost=1529550586,1529499197][/doublepost]Forgot to add, the study also leaves out that before long before negative emotions were attached/attributed to snakes, in ancient times snakes were a positive symbol. Healing, lifeforce, fertility, immortality, strength, etc.


----------

